# Chillicothe, Ohio area gamer seeking group



## cmrscorpio (Jul 30, 2010)

I recently moved to the area, and I'm looking for a group to join.  Failing that, I'll be looking to start a group.  I have 10+ years of DMing experience and I'm willing to play just about any game system.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey. I sent you a private message. My group's in Greenfield (west of Chillicothe).


----------



## cmrscorpio (Aug 9, 2010)

sent a message back


----------

